# Tonali KO. Problema all'inguine. Messias alla caviglia



## admin (6 Agosto 2022)

Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.

Problemi alla caviglia per Messias


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Comunque sfiga vera, è scivolato su una zolla becera.


----------



## overlord (6 Agosto 2022)




----------



## nik10jb (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Ma non c'è nessun problema. Sarà titolare il nuovo centrocampista di livello internazionale preso in questo mercato dopo che sapevamo da un anno che Kessie sarebbe andato via


----------



## Zenos (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Ora giochiamo con stoca


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Vabbè va, abbiamo capito come deve iniziare questa stagione. Già in emergenza tra centrocampo e attacco.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


S’è stirato dai. Su una zolla. Ma li cambiasse tutti …


----------



## Kaw (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Vediamo se adesso si svegliano a prendere il vero sostituto di Kessiè


----------



## ARKANA (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Comunque sfiga vera, è scivolato su una zolla becera.


Non è sfiga vera, quando giochi un amichevole a 1 settimana dall'inizio del campionato un pò te la vai a cercare... era così fondamentale l'amichevole di oggi?!?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Comunque sfiga vera, è scivolato su una zolla becera.


L'anno scorso sarebbe entrato Kessiè. Quest'anno entra Krunic. E tutto per i tirchi in proprietà.


----------



## Kaw (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non è sfiga vera, quando giochi un amichevole a 1 settimana dall'inizio del campionato un pò te la vai a cercare... era così fondamentale l'amichevole di oggi?!?


Ti puoi infortunare in ogni momento, e direi che lo sappiamo bene visto quello che è successo l'anno scorso.
Basterebbe avere i ricambi all'altezza


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


ci sono Krunic e Baka nulla da temere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non è sfiga vera, quando giochi un amichevole a 1 settimana dall'inizio del campionato un pò te la vai a cercare... era così fondamentale l'amichevole di oggi?!?


Ma tutti le giocano, su, non inventiamo responsabilità che non esistono per dir qualcosa.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso sarebbe entrato Kessiè. Quest'anno entra Krunic. E tutto per i tirchi in proprietà.


Se prima non avevano pressa, direi che sia ora di averla sul cc. Comunque parli come se non lo avessero/stessero cercando, che è falso.


----------



## kipstar (6 Agosto 2022)

serve ancora di più il centrocampista......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti le giocano, su, non inventiamo responsabilità che non esistono per dir qualcosa.
> 
> 
> Se prima non avevano pressa, direi che sia ora di averla sul cc. Comunque parli come se non lo avessero/stessero cercando, che è falso.


Si ma sapevi che Kessiè andava via... Erano mesi eh. Non è che un giorno, a ciel sereno, l'ivoriano se n'è andato.


----------



## ARKANA (6 Agosto 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ti puoi infortunare in ogni momento, e direi che lo sappiamo bene visto quello che è successo l'anno scorso.
> Basterebbe avere i ricambi all'altezza


Certo che ti puoi infortunare in ogni momento, ma quando lo fai perchè giochi una partita inutile come questa a me girano parecchio


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Nessun problema, c'è Tommaso: meglio di Kessie e perfetto per giocare a 2 in mezzo. Primo cambio? Radone Kruniccccc. 
#siamoapostocosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Tra l'altro era appena arrivato Berluscaroni allo stadio, porta una sfiga incredibile.


----------



## bmb (6 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si ma sapevi che Kessiè andava via... Erano mesi eh. Non è che un giorno, a ciel sereno, l'ivoriano se n'è andato.


Ma sì, lo so e lo sanno pure loro, non è che sia semplice trovarne uno forte. Poi sei vuoi dire che lo fanno apposta ok.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Il problema è che ci sono già 300 partite ad agosto. Speriamo bene…


----------



## ARKANA (6 Agosto 2022)

Quindi se gli altri si buttano dal ponte ci buttiamo anche noi? Bel ragionamento, il risultato è che sandro è uscito ed è andato diretto negli spoiatoi, e noi giocheremo con baka la prima di campionato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, lo so e lo sanno pure loro, non è che sia semplice trovarne uno forte. Poi sei vuoi dire che lo fanno apposta ok.


No, c'è l'ho con i "budget" di Idiott. Non puoi prendere i sostituti di Kessiè e Romagnoli con 10 milioni. È oggettivo, non c'è manco da discutere su questo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quindi se gli altri si buttano dal ponte ci buttiamo anche noi? Bel ragionamento, il risultato è che sandro è uscito ed è andato diretto negli spoiatoi, e noi giocheremo con baka la prima di campionato


Complimenti, tutto ciò che hai detto...è sbagliato. (Cit.)


----------



## bmb (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quindi se gli altri si buttano dal ponte ci buttiamo anche noi? Bel ragionamento, il risultato è che sandro è uscito ed è andato diretto negli spoiatoi, e noi giocheremo con baka la prima di campionato


Conosci la parola minutaggio?


----------



## ARKANA (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Complimenti, tutto ciò che hai detto...è sbagliato. (Cit.)





bmb ha scritto:


> Conosci la parola minutaggio?


va beh raga avete ragione voi, fondamentale questa partita, godetevi baka settimana prossima (se va bene)


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Per prendere il centrocampista _c'è tempo_


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> va beh raga avete ragione voi, fondamentale questa partita, godetevi baka settimana prossima (se va bene)


Si ma se dici inesattezze, non è colpa mia. Le partite precampionato servono per il minutaggio. L'infortunio è una fatalità che può capitare (scivolato su una zolla, dai) e non giocherà Baka in ogni caso. Ripeto, ogni cosa che hai detto è sbagliata, concettualmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

*Calma.*


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


È già sicuro che non potrà recuperare?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> va beh raga avete ragione voi, fondamentale questa partita, godetevi baka settimana prossima (se va bene)


Beh tutti hanno fatto amichevoli una settimana prima.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Agosto 2022)

Spiace per Tonali ma godo per Elliott, che così capisce che deve arrivare subito sto centrocampista.
Fuori i soldi e MUTI, inutili


----------



## livestrong (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


Forse si rendono conto che un centrocampista serve


----------



## Kayl (6 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiace per Tonali ma godo per Elliott, che così capisce che deve arrivare subito sto centrocampista.
> Fuori i soldi e MUTI, inutili


Loro se gli dici "tonali" pensano ad un tipo di pesce.


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.


La mamma di lukaku ha cominciato il suo lavoro e ovviamente il primo doveva essere Giroud per la doppietta nel derby


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.
> 
> Problemi alla caviglia per Messias



.


----------



## Miro (6 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spiace per Tonali ma godo per Elliott, che così capisce che deve arrivare subito sto centrocampista.
> Fuori i soldi e MUTI, inutili


Adesso arrivano i talmidim di Elliott a dirti che non è kosher spendere per un centrocampista.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.
> 
> Problemi alla caviglia per Messias


Pare zoppicante. Solito mesetto dai. Comunque sul mercato leggo nomi di gente mediocre e sicuramente non pronta. Chi volete che prendano. Al massimo qualche mestierante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Dove sono quelli che esultavano per pobbà ?  
Lo sapevo che ci sarebbe tornato tutto indietro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Agosto 2022)

Derby tra meno di un mese, finita


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Agosto 2022)

E si riparte....


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.
> 
> Problemi alla caviglia per Messias


Giocherà Renato Sanches allora


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Derby tra meno di un mese, finita


Beh uno come lui è uno tosto. Fosse stiramento si allenerebbe di notte pur di recuperare.


----------



## Bataille (6 Agosto 2022)

La Garante starà avendo una crisi isterica sapendo che deve rimettersi al lavoro — il sabato pergiunta! 
Perdindirindina, dovrà rimandare abbronzatura e manicure!


----------



## Giofa (6 Agosto 2022)

Posso dire che però sembra che alcuni utenti non aspettassero altro?
Cioè a sto punto aboliamo amichevoli e ovviamente gli allenamenti, ci si vede direttamente al campo.
L'infortunio di Sandro non ci voleva però piano col de profundis, stasera brozovic non gioca per un problema muscolare ho letto. Purtroppo gli infortuni capitano, certo un cc ci vuole, ma di livello, se fosse un meite sarebbe inutile


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> La Garante starà avendo una crisi isterica sapendo che deve rimettersi al lavoro — il sabato pergiunta!
> Perdindirindina, dovrà rimandare abbronzatura e manicure!


Ha appena chiamato la sua troupe da 300 persone per intavolare una trattativa con la Roma per Diawara (seeee Cristante, vi piacerebbe!)


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> La Garante starà avendo una crisi isterica sapendo che deve rimettersi al lavoro — il sabato pergiunta!
> Perdindirindina, dovrà rimandare abbronzatura e manicure!


Raga ma sempre le stesse cose. Il solito concetto ripetuto 8 mila volte al giorno. Mah…


----------



## El picinin (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma veramente tutte queste lamentele per un infortunio? Che poi magari recupera pure,nemmeno dovessimo giocare con il Real Madrid.Siamo diventati un po' troppo fighetti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Posso dire che però sembra che alcuni utenti non aspettassero altro?
> Cioè a sto punto aboliamo amichevoli e ovviamente gli allenamenti, ci si vede direttamente al campo.
> L'infortunio di Sandro non ci voleva però piano col de profundis, stasera brozovic non gioca per un problema muscolare ho letto. Purtroppo gli infortuni capitano, certo un cc ci vuole, ma di livello, se fosse un meite sarebbe inutile


Non è che sembra...


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Agosto 2022)

Ah ma il sostituto di Kessie forte non serve, c’è Pobega… che ce frega dai 

IL CENTROCAMPISTA SERVE!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, c'è l'ho con i "budget" di Idiott. Non puoi prendere i sostituti di Kessiè e Romagnoli con 10 milioni. È oggettivo, non c'è manco da discutere su questo.


si però se il budget è così ridicolo buttarlo tutto su deke.......... boooo
ad oggi è un giovane che deve dimostrare tutto e va ad inserirsi in un ruolo sovraffollato.
non lo so io ho dubbi su sta scelta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ah ma il sostituto di Kessie forte non serve, c’è Pobega… che ce frega dai
> 
> IL CENTROCAMPISTA SERVE!!!


tra l'altro pobega e adli completamente segati a metà.
ha preferito a loro krunic, diaz e de ke arrivato da 4 giorni.......


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Agosto 2022)

Ahahah pure Messias?


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sandro Tonali Ko durante Milan - Vicenza. Il centrocampista, come riportato da Sportitalia, ha accusato un problema all'inguine ed ha lasciato il campo.
> 
> Problemi alla caviglia per Messias



Predicare da oltre due mesi che andava trovato il sostituto di Kessie sembrava una banalità. La solita classica banalità.

Ecco, adesso forse si capisce perché si chiama banalità.


----------



## Giofa (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tra l'altro pobega e adli completamente segati a metà.
> ha preferito a loro krunic, diaz e de ke arrivato da 4 giorni.......


Will secondo me qui è stata una precisa scelta: domani si allenano e giocano contro la pergolettese quelli che non han giocato oggi. Ha preferito non farli giocare oggi e schierarlo domani


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Certo che ti puoi infortunare in ogni momento, ma quando lo fai perchè giochi una partita inutile come questa a me girano parecchio



Come si fa a dire che un amichevole di inizio stagione sia inutile?
Ma credi per caso che gli automatismi vengano da soli?
I giocatori li deve vedere Pioli. Sia quelli che che sono i titolari sia quelli che sono le riserve.
I giocatori si devono conoscere. Si devono inserire.
Devono mettere minuti nelle gambe.
Lo staff deve valutare la condizione fisica.

Poi ti dico che i giocatori si possono infortunate anche in una partitella in famiglia.
In quel caso cosa vuoi dire? Che gli allenamenti non servono a nulla?

Anzi abbiamo preso anche un amichevole "light" rispetto a chi gioca partite più dure.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però se il budget è così ridicolo buttarlo tutto su deke.......... boooo
> ad oggi è un giovane che deve dimostrare tutto e va ad inserirsi in un ruolo sovraffollato.
> non lo so io ho dubbi su sta scelta.


La qualità davanti era poca, CDK serviva. Il problema è che ci si aspettava qualcosa in più sul piano degli investimenti quest'anno.


----------

